# Network issue Fry's GQ brand



## JohnCrighton (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi,
Hope someone can help since i'm at a loss. bought the $200 PC for my Dad, upgraded it some and used the built-in ethernet port to update it (that's important). dad didn't have dsl at the time, so disabeled in in BIOS. he used the dialup fine for months, then i got him dsl.... this is where it gets weird.
the adapter coming up in "network adapters" is a sis 900-based fast ethernet item. he can connect to the internet (browse) and i can send him files on msn messenger and HE can take over MY computer with remote desktop and with remote assistance, but I cannot access HIS with remote desktop or remote assistance- also his connection seems slow. i have tried uninstalling the 900-based thing but it always reinstalls. i initially turned back on the LAN device in BIOS, and when it still didn't work i reset the BIOS to default settings...which still did not work. i have manually installed the (IBM) 10/100 ethernet card with add hardware wizard, but it will not start because of a (code 10) error.

does anyone have any idea what this 900-based thing is, and what might have happened to keep the 10/100 device from reinstalling/starting? could something have become "locked" in some way when i turned off the LAN previously, and what would i have to clear (registry??, etc.) to fix it?? it is just frustrating that it worked before and now won't.
thanks for any help, and sorry if this is in the wrong place.
JC


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

This would have gotten a better response in the networking section. The SIS 900 adapter is your ethernet adapter on the motherboard and needs to be disabled in the BIOS.


----------

